# In France. Fridge not working on gas. Help quick.



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

When we took the ferry over we turned the gas off as instructed. It's the gaslow system.

Anyhow, we now cannot get the fridge to work on gas. Any help urgently accepted.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

What checks and tests have you done?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Do the rings on the cooker light OK?


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Bill

I know gas is getting to the hob. I have turned the fridge off and then on again. But after that I am a loss. 

Thanks for quick reply


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Turn gas on (sure you have)

light burners on hob to pull gas through

keep trying fridge - if yours is the push in knob to supply gas while it clicks at you, I find it I turn the knob to the coldest position and push in it stays there and then lights - it is probably not meant to be like that but does seem to be....

Can you hear it clicking when you try?

If so then it is the gas supply

If the clicking stops while you hold it in, the gas is getting through, if it does not stop then the gas is not getting through - there can be a variety of reasons for that....

If it does not click at all then it is an electric fault IMO.

Check fuse, check 12v turned on.

Hope those are what you have already been doing and that the problem has resolved itself.

Dave


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Turn gas on.
Does cooker light?

Remember that after stopping engine( fridge running on 12v) that some fridges will wait 12-15 minutes before igniting - safety feature for refueling at petrol station.

What fridge do you have ?
Ok AES
Thinking of what we do with same fridge
Turn on 12 v at panel
switch fridge to on
Should hear gas solenoid opening
should hear clicking noise as it attempts to ignite. Clicking will stop when lit.
if ignition fails gas solenoid will close.
Start again

Looks Penguin has covered all of the bases.
It will be the safety timer - you just have to be patient.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

It is a dometic Aes model


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

In Addition to Dave

Are you level as they won't run when not level?

have you knocked the tap that is usually where you get to store your pots and pans??

Check fuse for Fridge otherwise the ignition won't work


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is a button you need to press In the Gaslow cabinet
On the regulator 

Aldra


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Do have a copy of the manual with you? If not you can download it from 
here:

Here's the troubleshooting extract from the manual..

Good luck!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> In Addition to Dave
> 
> Are you level as they won't run when not level?
> 
> ...


I am level.

Will check knobs.

To be honest I don't know where the fuses are, but will look when I get back to van.

Sorry for my abruptness but I am using site wifi which I can only get outside the site cafe and it's a long way from my van. So if I don't get back soon it's because I need to walk back and check.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You have no need to apologise, I just hope that you can sort it.

You will only need to check fuses if it is NOT clicking when it should be.....

(But trying to find where all the fuses are would be a sensible idea when you have a week free.......) :roll: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I assume you are on mains hookup, if so an AES fridge will not run on gas if 230v is available at the fridge control panel
I would remove the lower exterior access panel
Switch off the 230v supply
Listen for the gas solenoid valve opening as soon as the power supply is removed. Igniter should spark and if gas is available the pilot burner will light
If the igniter is not working you can light the pilot burner with a match as a temporary solution.
Hope this gets you out of a jam!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Aldra, I think he'll have that button only if he has the secumotion system (enables you to keep the gas heating running while you're driving). 

If I'm wrong, someone will pure right.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

As a last chance fix you can manually light the gas but you will have to do it from the outside.

Take off the lower vent to get to the burner, you will need someone inside pushing in the gas knob as usual, then light the pilot at the gas burner outside, it should then work on gas, if not you have a blockage in the gas supply to the pilot light.

Ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We had this problem last year, took it to our local repairman when we got home. It was loose spade connectors, once cleaned and tightened worked ok. 

sue


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

A quick update for you all.

We have done all the checks, even switched of the leccy to see if it works, but it is still not. My problems start again on Monday when we move on to the next site with no electric. 

I just don't know what to do for the best. I suppose we could eat out all the time. 

Anyway, thank you for all your help it really is appreciated.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Where in France are you?
Im in St Foy la Grande near Bergarac and moving to the Royqn area on Monday
If you are any where near I could have a look at it if you wish


----------



## Abacist (Jan 27, 2014)

*In France - Fridge not working on gas*

This happened to me once in my caravanning days and the thing that resolved it was to clean the burner by removing all the soot and debris. from the burner with a wire brush. I had to remove the fridge from its installed position to expose the burner which was at the back near the external vent.

Not sure you do this on a motorhome fridge but might be necessary if you have not had the fridge serviced for some time.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## Abacist (Jan 27, 2014)

*In France - Fridge not working on gas*

This happened to me once in my caravanning days and the thing that resolved it was to clean the burner by removing all the soot and debris. from the burner with a wire brush. I had to remove the fridge from its installed position to expose the burner which was at the back near the external vent.

Not sure you do this on a motorhome fridge but might be necessary if you have not had the fridge serviced for some time.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As has been said, where are you?

We are south of Bergerac and will be here is we can help, or we can direct you to camping car servicing who could have a look - we have had ours serviced locally at Villeneuve-sur-Lot.

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We have just experienced a similar problem...woke up to find that the fridge isn't working on gas (although it is igniting as I can feel the heat from the flue). I removed the upper vent and dismantled some of the flue assembly (easy job) I then cleaned it through with a small brush similar to one you clean a baby bottle with (you could use the OH's toothbrush if she isn't looking). We now have the fridge working albeit not at full capacity and are waiting until Monday to see a local fitter tif things don't improve. Good luck, it can be a real pain losing everything in your fridge (I have spent the evening cooking everything and then pigging out). 

Terry (Perpignan)


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all,

Further to out trials and tribulations, we are now experiencing a new problem.

We have managed to get EHU. The fridge alarm now sporadically goes off even on electric and we can hear a noise from the back of the fridge but not the sound like when it is trying to ignite on gas. 

I am getting really frustrated. :x


----------

